# New to horse Forum



## maggie (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, I'm Maggie...new on horse forum! I am from South Texas and have 2 horses and a mule...and a variety of other farm animals! I have 4 girls...Victoria - 12, Sarah - 5, Linsay - 3 and Ashlee - 3. We have mainly been riding on trail rides but have recently become interested in 4H horse shows. I have a friend/trainer working with my 12 yr old on western pleasure and trail classes. We are excited about getting started this next year! I look forward to any advice or comments from the horse forum community!


----------



## FjordLove (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello, Maggie! Sounds like you have a fun life going. Can't wait to see you in future threads.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WELCOME! have fun posting, there is a heap of good advice on here!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aww I bet your animals are adorable!
Have fun posting!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya maggie  welcome to the forum
feel free to ask as many things as you need to...we are all here to help


----------

